# H2O injection?



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

http://www.h2oinjection.com/

what do u guys have on this? wuts ur imput?
does it work?
should i get it?


----------



## L.Williams (Jun 23, 2003)

*"Note...This system is for TURBOCHARGED and SUPERCHARGED Engines ONLY !"*

Mr. N/A..... Anyway an intercooler would own it.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

and if you scroll down a lil bit, they also make one for N/A motors =p

i don't think i'll ever get it cause i can't imagine myself abusing my engine to such high temps... i will stick to FMIC's =)


----------



## L.Williams (Jun 23, 2003)

Oh.... you can scroll down, i fell stoopid, you can slap me now.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

lol


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Theyve been working on Alcohol and Water Injection for Grand Nationals for awhile now... My buddie is talking bout it...... That is if we could keep a tranny in the DAMN thing for more than 2 months at a time.... YEA ITS MEAN!


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

what is an FMIC?? yall will probably think im stupid for asking that


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

front mount intercooler no, we don't think you're stupid. everybody learns


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

240sxbegginer said:


> *what is an FMIC?? yall will probably think im stupid for asking that *


FMIC-front mount intercooler (aftermarket)
SMIC-Side MOunt intercooler (usually stock on CA's, RB's, SR's etc)
TMIC-Topmount intercooler (WRX, GTi-R SR20)

just for future referene later on. Not trying to make you feel dumb. I wondered the same thing for the longest time


----------



## sniperboss (Jun 19, 2003)

Water injection is good if you are planning on big boost... while fmic is good for constant boost pressure but if you are building a driftcar like i did you might want it for the heavy work loads you put on the engine.. i think it works great.. i recomend to all who are running more than 350 hp to wheels on high boost levels...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

what's considered "high boost levels"?? 25psi??


----------



## De La Rocha (Apr 4, 2003)

25 is pretty insane. One BAR or more (BAR = 15 psi) is considered high.

-Matt


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

jun supra runs 50psi and i don't think they have h20 injectors..


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *jun supra runs 50psi and i don't think they have h20 injectors.. *


 yeah, but it also probably gets rebuilt every week too. for a dual purpose car (street/race) H2O injection sounds like a pretty good idea to me. drive around on the street with low boost and a fairly small (low pressure drop) FMIC, then when you go to the track and crank the boost, shoot the water injection in there too, just for added insurance. actually, it says that you will get better gas mileage with it too, and water's cheaper than gas so i'd just be spraying it all the time. not sure how useful it'll be for your N/A project though, drift...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'll go n/a if i'm poor

now if my 240 can last me another 2 years i can probably find enough for either RB20 or SR20

i'm hoping to get 5k to spend 

if not n/a


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

ethanol injection will work better


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

the benfits outweight the cost. I am getting it. Probably run alcohol though......I may get as high as 400rwhp. I want good hp without sacrificing driveability. 400rwhp should still be streetable.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

actually, one bar of boost = 14.7 psi


----------

